# Recovery drink important?



## rydbyk

I am considering purchasing Endurox R4 today...anybody have luck with this?

I have been doing the Choc. Milk thing for awhile...getting old..


----------



## rbart4506

You mean R4??

I've been using it for years....A bit pricey, but I find it affective...

The main thing I notice is that it fills my stomach so I have time to get out of the bike clothing and stretch before I need to get some real food...

In the days before Endurox I was always raiding the cupboards and would end up eating the not so best things...

Does it improve performance the next day?? Not sure, but I'm sticking to the routine...


----------



## rydbyk

rbart4506 said:


> You mean R4??
> 
> I've been using it for years....A bit pricey, but I find it affective...
> 
> The main thing I notice is that it fills my stomach so I have time to get out of the bike clothing and stretch before I need to get some real food...
> 
> In the days before Endurox I was always raiding the cupboards and would end up eating the not so best things...
> 
> Does it improve performance the next day?? Not sure, but I'm sticking to the routine...



Yep...R4. Sorry.


----------



## Bike Poor

I think it's one of the most important things for recovery, especially on back to back work out days.

I make my own with dextrose sugar and protein powder.


----------



## stevesbike

I think ultragen is better, but it's more expensive. I add l-glutamate to R4 (it has only .5 grams compared to ultragen's 6) but otherwise like R4. Give yourself at least 30 minutes between it and a meal.


----------



## rydbyk

stevesbike said:


> I think ultragen is better, but it's more expensive. I add l-glutamate to R4 (it has only .5 grams compared to ultragen's 6) but otherwise like R4. Give yourself at least 30 minutes between it and a meal.


I ended up purchasing Powerbar Recovery today. I had a Performance Gift Card. Anyone like this particular product?? I only has 3 grams of protein in it????


----------



## Gnarly 928

Hey, How about some of those Instant Meals? I just got a can of Carnation Instant Breakfast powder and I am trying that this time. I've used Hammer Recoverite and Hammer Perpetuem (sp?) with good results.... A doctor buddy who rides could not believe I'd been racing and training for many years without using recovery drinks and she got my on them two seasons ago..big difference in how stiff and sore my legs end up after a hard workout.

Not sure how important have in a "proper" recovery drink. I've done ok with whey protein powders from the health aisle of the supermarket..cheaper than the "bike-specific" products which can really add up if you train every day. I ran out recently and now I am doing that Carnation in Soy milk..I usually ride from my VW vanagon, which has a propane fridge to keep it nice and cold in the summer...Seems to work the same as Hammer or any of the other ones.

Any opinions on that?


----------



## naisan

+1 for ultragen. it works.


----------



## rydbyk

Gnarly 928 said:


> Hey, How about some of those Instant Meals? I just got a can of Carnation Instant Breakfast powder and I am trying that this time. I've used Hammer Recoverite and Hammer Perpetuem (sp?) with good results.... A doctor buddy who rides could not believe I'd been racing and training for many years without using recovery drinks and she got my on them two seasons ago..big difference in how stiff and sore my legs end up after a hard workout.
> 
> Not sure how important have in a "proper" recovery drink. I've done ok with whey protein powders from the health aisle of the supermarket..cheaper than the "bike-specific" products which can really add up if you train every day. I ran out recently and now I am doing that Carnation in Soy milk..I usually ride from my VW vanagon, which has a propane fridge to keep it nice and cold in the summer...Seems to work the same as Hammer or any of the other ones.
> 
> Any opinions on that?


I know a lot of people that swear by the "choc. milk rec. drink". I know some riders who use Slim Fast in a can as recovery drinks too. They can be found for bulk and fairly cheap. Very convenient too...

Like anything..you will tire of your current drink and search for something new eventually if you ride a lot


----------



## Bike Poor

First Endurance has a comparison on what to look for in Recovery Drinks. Of course they want to sell you theirs but at least they explain why, and their research matches what I have seen in other places.

http://blog.firstendurance.com/2010/05/recovery-drink-review-comparison-2/


----------



## SBH1973

I prefer a nice cold beer after a ride. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-491236/A-pint-beer-better-workout-water-say-scientists.html


----------



## rydbyk

*You forgot to read the last sentence *



SBH1973 said:


> I prefer a nice cold beer after a ride.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-491236/A-pint-beer-better-workout-water-say-scientists.html



"The best way of rehydrating after exercise was with a sports drink containing sugars, water and salt, he added."


----------



## rydbyk

*10-20g of protein...wow!*



Bike Poor said:


> First Endurance has a comparison on what to look for in Recovery Drinks. Of course they want to sell you theirs but at least they explain why, and their research matches what I have seen in other places.
> 
> http://blog.firstendurance.com/2010/05/recovery-drink-review-comparison-2/


My Powerbar Recovery only has 3 grams...wtf? Seems like Powerbar would add some more protein if it really mattered...would not be very hard to do...geez.


----------



## andre71144

i had a very hard ride today and afterwards had a recovery drink(PowerBar Recovery) taking tomorrow off and then a hard ride the next day. so is there any benefit to having another recovery drink between now and then or what should I use to get ready for my next ride?


----------



## rydbyk

cactusman said:


> who shaves his legs. How lovely......are you still breast fed? Is that how you get your protein....HAR HAR HAR....:thumbsup:



A happy fellow you are... Cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz

I do the chocolate milk thing. Because it's good and I can get it at the quick mart on the way back from the hammer fest.

I do protein drinks mixed with bananas in the mornings. 

Also just started taking Recover-Ease... So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## uhcoog

Don't buy the stuff from GNC, vitamin shoppe or the grocery store. It's overpriced, mainstream junk. Some of the smaller, less know nutrition companies have the best stuff and it's pennies to what the mainstream stuff is. You could even get bulk BCAAs and mask the taste in Crystal Light.


----------



## pulser955

I use the power bar recover drink and I find it works for me. I also use there endurance drink. Its the only thing I have tried that doesn't make me feel like crap.


----------



## petalpower

My recovery drink:

16oz skim milk
3 TBS Hershey's Chocolate Syrup
1/2 Scoop EAS Whey Protein

About 410 calories.


----------



## heathb

Why not just eat and drink some regular food. They say moms home cooking is the best recovery and strength booster you can get. Complete nutrition can't be found in powder form no matter what the suppliment companies say.


----------



## WeakMite

Fruit smoothie (frozen bananas, strawberries, blueberries, grapes, kiwi, oranges) with a little whey.


----------



## the mayor

heathb said:


> Why not just eat and drink some regular food. They say moms home cooking is the best recovery and strength booster you can get. Complete nutrition can't be found in powder form no matter what the suppliment companies say.


You obviously never ate my Mom's cooking:cryin:


----------



## the mayor

D'ooh! Double post???


----------



## rydbyk

heathb said:


> Why not just eat and drink some regular food. They say moms home cooking is the best recovery and strength booster you can get. Complete nutrition can't be found in powder form no matter what the suppliment companies say.



Make sure Mom is around every single time you return from your ride and has a meal ready for consumption within 30 minutes.....:thumbsup:


----------



## rubbersoul

Cold chocolate milk!


----------



## rydbyk

rubbersoul said:


> Cold chocolate milk!



Sick of it. Said that in the OP. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Peanya

heathb said:


> Why not just eat and drink some regular food. They say moms home cooking is the best recovery and strength booster you can get. Complete nutrition can't be found in powder form no matter what the suppliment companies say.


I think this is pretty good advice actually. After a long, hard workout, I usually cheat by drinking a Monster for a fast recovery of feeling better, followed by some real food. 

The best recovery, however, is a great night's sleep after a good dinner.:thumbsup: The "recovery" drinks are just so you don't feel wiped out.


----------



## tone12

When I walk in the door I grab a glass of milk and a hand full of mixed nuts. Why? It's cheap and I've already got them. I'd rather save my cash for bike parts/tires, you know, things that I actually need. I don't feel there's much benefit in an overpriced drink.


----------



## RhoadsClimbs

I keep reading about people using chocolate milk for a recovery drink and it reminds me what a fad driven issue the whole recovery thing is. There is good evidence out there that c milk is pretty mediocre for recovery. 

See here: http://mikesmixrecoverydrink.com/chocolate-milk-recovery-drink/ 

Really, the recovery process is pretty simple, replace what you've lost as fast as possible but there's all this mumbo jumbo out there trying to sell over priced sugar water with some protein mixed in. They put all that sugar in there so it tastes good, like soda, but that's not really what the body needs. R4 and those similar products are pretty good but WAY over priced. I've used the Mikes Mix stuff linked in that c milk article above and it hits the nail on the head, giving what you need without paying for massive BS advertising campaigns.


----------



## Bike Poor

RhoadsClimbs said:


> They put all that sugar in there so it tastes good, like soda, but that's not really what the body needs.


 That's exactly what the body needs, with a little bit of protein added in.


----------



## RhoadsClimbs

"Sugar" is a general term, like "fat". Do a little research.


----------



## Bike Poor

RhoadsClimbs said:


> "Sugar" is a general term, like "fat". Do a little research.


And your point is? The drink you are using is mostly "sugar". Some "sugars" are better than others for recovery, but any sugar or carb is better than none.

http://blog.firstendurance.com/2009/01/carbohydrates-for-endurance-review-of-current-research/ 
"_After: Consuming high GI carbohydrate sources to replenish lost glycogen stores is the focus after training or a race. The ability to replenish these stores determines how ready you will be the next day for another workout. It is at this time where a high GI carbohydrate has the ability to shuttle glycogen into the cell quicker and more efficiently than low or moderate GI carbohydrates. If you have access to a high GI carbohydrate, then grab it, if not grab any carbohydrate you can get your hands on and swallow it down with water and a source of sodium. Glucose is the highest GI sugar available. Low molecular weight proteins and high levels of glutamine have been shown to improve glycogen re-synthesis more than carbohydrates alone_."


----------



## rydbyk

RhoadsClimbs said:


> I keep reading about people using chocolate milk for a recovery drink and it reminds me what a fad driven issue the whole recovery thing is. There is good evidence out there that c milk is pretty mediocre for recovery.
> 
> See here: http://mikesmixrecoverydrink.com/chocolate-milk-recovery-drink/
> 
> Really, the recovery process is pretty simple, replace what you've lost as fast as possible but there's all this mumbo jumbo out there trying to sell over priced sugar water with some protein mixed in. They put all that sugar in there so it tastes good, like soda, but that's not really what the body needs. R4 and those similar products are pretty good but WAY over priced. I've used the Mikes Mix stuff linked in that c milk article above and it hits the nail on the head, giving what you need without paying for massive BS advertising campaigns.



Does Mike's Mix ever go on sale? That really is not any cheaper than any other company's recovery mix that can easily be found on sale within 5 minutes of interwebz rezerch.


----------



## davidka

Endurox R4 is a recovery miracle for me. I have tried other brands and milk, nothing works as well for me. I don't use it much, only if I'm racing 2+ days in a row or consecutive long/hard days. Must just be the right mix for me.


----------



## offthefront66

*Fluid*

Getting the proper nutrition after a training session is extremely important. I have tried many of the products recommended here in this thread over the past 9 years. My personal recommendation is a newer product that is outstanding....Fluid Recovery. 

It is easy on the stomach, tastes great without being sugary and the company gives back to athletes by supporting a multitude of events...triathlons, running, cycling...etc.

http://livefluid.com/


----------



## chocy

I use hammer recoverite mixed in milk. It tastes decent and it does seem to help most of the time but not always. (meaning I some times remain sore for next couple of days and when it works I am fine the day after like I didn't even go for a ride) probably my fault though


----------



## gardenrunner

rydbyk said:


> Sick of it. Said that in the OP. Any other suggestions?


This:

http://http://www.hammernutrition.com/products/recoverite.rr.html?navcat=recovery

Comes in strawberry, citrus and chocolate flavors. Really mild taste as well so it's easy going down. No funky taste or aftertaste. 2 scoops is what is recommended with 8oz water. I pour it in a Ball jar, add water and ice and shake. Easy to mix when out and about before you can get some real food in yer belly. I'll even add it to a smoothie for a meal, or when I'm starving after a ride. Um, which is always.


----------



## blackjack

No, it's not that important.

Chocolate milk is fine. Sugar and protein, or

Have a bowl of cereal with milk.

or

Beef stew.

Then drink a lot of water.

Don't go and pound beers, well maybe a couple.


----------



## stevesbike

it's funny what people will conclude from studies based on incredibly small samples. The chocolate milk study (funded from the dairy council) had 9 subjects. The Endurox study (funded by Endurox) had 8 subjects. Both used a recovery period of 4 hours, so who knows how that generalizes to the typical recovery interval of 18+ hours of a typical cyclist and likely is responsible for the chocolate milk effect since it contains more simple carbohydrates. The post-recovery exercise intensity also varied significantly between the studies (one using 70% VO2max, the other 85%). Only the Endurox study measured muscle glycogen (via muscle biopsy) and blood glucose (via blood draws). If you believe the chocolate milk study you might as well have a glass of gatorade, since it found no significant differences between the two, but that's rarely mentioned in the hype around the study...


----------



## rydbyk

stevesbike said:


> it's funny what people will conclude from studies based on incredibly small samples. The chocolate milk study (funded from the dairy council) had 9 subjects. The Endurox study (funded by Endurox) had 8 subjects. Both used a recovery period of 4 hours, so who knows how that generalizes to the typical recovery interval of 18+ hours of a typical cyclist and likely is responsible for the chocolate milk effect since it contains more simple carbohydrates. The post-recovery exercise intensity also varied significantly between the studies (one using 70% VO2max, the other 85%). Only the Endurox study measured muscle glycogen (via muscle biopsy) and blood glucose (via blood draws). If you believe the chocolate milk study you might as well have a glass of gatorade, since it found no significant differences between the two, but that's rarely mentioned in the hype around the study...


I do believe that many members rate products based on their OWN experiences with the product itself. If all we did was rate products based on the company's write ups, then all of our reviews would be positive...always. 

I am guessing that you are referring to the company itself and what THEY conclude from half assed studies?


----------



## changes2008

Of course the guy that says chocolate milk isn't a good recovery sells an overpriced recovery drink.


----------



## Frith

Toast with peanut butter and honey and a nice hot cup of tea. 
Proper tea with milk, not that hippy crap with flowers and moon dust.

Works every time for me.


----------

